# Female dutchie with small lump.



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

My year and a half old female dutchie has just finished her second heat and today I noticed a lump that is slightly smaller than a golf ball between her vagina and first teet on the right hand side of her body. Her lady bits are still swollen a bit and they are swollen more on the side with the lump than the other. 

Has anyone ever seen this and know what it is? Should I get her to the vet or is it something natural?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

a lump as you describe is NOT something normal that I know of.

a VET couldn't hurt the situation any...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I say vet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Vet.

Even a cyst wants a needle-aspiration biopsy. JMO!


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to get her to the vet tomorrow morning.


----------

